# Can I take Umcka while pg?



## Mamatoto2 (Sep 2, 2002)

I have been having MAJOR headaches almost every day some weeks. Now on top of it, I have a head cold (thanks to DD) and the weather changes in our area have not helped the sinus pressure.

At the moment I have a TERRIBLE headache that has lasted for 2 days straight (even waking up in the middle of the night in pain). I've tried moist heat, peppermint tea, vit C, peppermint oil on my temples, arnica on my temples, accupressure, massage, traction on my neck, anything non-invasiveish that I can think of. I'm getting desperate here and want to do something to ease the pain. DH has been doting on me yesterday and today, but he goes back to work tomorrow and I'm home with a sick 2 year-old and a lot of cooking/cleaning to do before Thursday (Thanksgiving).

I know my MW said I could take Tylenol and I have a booklet from them that says I can do Pseudophedrine, but I'm not too excied about either option. When not pg, I've used Umcka pretty successfully to knock out head/sinus colds. It's homeopathic, and I know people say all homeopathic is safe while pg, but I don't believe that ALL anything is safe while pg. Does anybody know about the safety of Umcka Cold Care (by Nature's Way) during pregnancy-I'm 14 weeks btw.

TIA!


----------



## keegans_mommy (Aug 22, 2005)

I've always thought that if you could give a medicine to a child, you could take it in pregnancy. There is a children's version of Umcka that we use, it's alcohol free. I am trying to think if I had discovered that with my last PG or not, but I definitely used it while I nursed.


----------



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

Umcka is a homeopathic and homeopathics are extremely safe during preg. It's also very effective cold relief.


----------



## keegans_mommy (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staceyshoe*
Umcka is a homeopathic and homeopathics are extremely safe during preg. It's also very effective cold relief.


This is why I love homeopathy!







Plus, my kids won't take the OTC meds, and I am happy they were difficult in taking them otherwise I may have never have discovered how wonderful homeopathy is!









They love Umcka!


----------



## Mamatoto2 (Sep 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keegans_mommy*
This is why I love homeopathy!







Plus, my kids won't take the OTC meds, and I am happy they were difficult in taking them otherwise I may have never have discovered how wonderful homeopathy is!









They love Umcka!

My DD's the same way. She becomes totally hysterical is we ever attempt any non-homeopathic med but will gladly take homeopathics, (which is how I discovered them too-a desperate mommy with a sick baby will try ANYTHING if it works). I've been giving her Umcka with this cold (and Boiron's Chestal) and she seems to be doing much better than I. I did a quick google search using the ingrediant in umcka and pregnancy, and unfortunately EVERYTHING said it was contraindicated during pregnancy (mind you, it's because the impact has not been studied during pregnancy) but it still makes me nervous


----------



## keegans_mommy (Aug 22, 2005)

We LOVE Chestal!!!







That stuff is awesome! Both my girls have their own bottle at their school and we have one at home LOL When peaking in at the school nurses' medicine cabinent with all the other kids meds, hers seemed to be the ONLY homeopathic medicine in there.

Plus, when I take OTC meds, it makes my stomach turn and I feel totally drugged.







Ick! Homeopathy is for me!


----------



## EllasMama (Nov 20, 2001)

{







never mind, what I wrote before wasn't correct!}

It's hard to find something to take that feels totally safe AND is effective. I've been taking Sambucol, limited quantities of vit. C, and fish oil for immune support hoping to get rid of my never-ending cough. Seems to help some, but sometimes I wish I could just eradicate it, already, or at least get some knock-me-out symptom relief for a brief spell!

Carol


----------



## Mamatoto2 (Sep 2, 2002)

I think it is a homeopathic tincture that is derived from a S. African geranium. The active ingredient is "Pelargonium sidoides 1X" (which sounds homeopathic to me) and the packaging says homeopathic (although I don't know if that's regulated at all).

I called the MW this morning and they ok'd zinc lozenges, but said they couldn't find anything to say that the Umka was safe, so they didn't feel that they could recommend it. Unfortunately, the zinc lozenge I took made me fill sick to my stomach. I've been taking vit. C and probiotics. I just ordered fish oil capsules last week, so maybe they'll show up soon and help out.

I hope your cough passes soon!


----------



## EllasMama (Nov 20, 2001)

Oops! My bad. It does indeed say "homeopathic" on it. I think probably it was dis-recommended to me b/c of the alcohol in it, but we have the children's version for DD that's 99% alcohol free. Not that I'm the least bit worried about a tiny bit of alcohol anyway, to be honest.

My apologies for the incorrect information!

Carol


----------



## jenny-g (Nov 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatoto2*
I have been having MAJOR headaches almost every day some weeks. Now on top of it, I have a head cold (thanks to DD) and the weather changes in our area have not helped the sinus pressure.

At the moment I have a TERRIBLE headache that has lasted for 2 days straight (even waking up in the middle of the night in pain). I've tried moist heat, peppermint tea, vit C, peppermint oil on my temples, arnica on my temples, accupressure, massage, traction on my neck, anything non-invasiveish that I can think of. I'm getting desperate here and want to do something to ease the pain. DH has been doting on me yesterday and today, but he goes back to work tomorrow and I'm home with a sick 2 year-old and a lot of cooking/cleaning to do before Thursday (Thanksgiving).

I know my MW said I could take Tylenol and I have a booklet from them that says I can do Pseudophedrine, but I'm not too excied about either option. When not pg, I've used Umcka pretty successfully to knock out head/sinus colds. It's homeopathic, and I know people say all homeopathic is safe while pg, but I don't believe that ALL anything is safe while pg. Does anybody know about the safety of Umcka Cold Care (by Nature's Way) during pregnancy-I'm 14 weeks btw.

TIA!


I wouldn't take anything not studied during pregnancy. "homeopathic" means.. NOTHING. It's not a regulated term. Anyone can use that term on anything.

Tylenol, in contrast, has been studied in pregnant women, and in that case, you know exactly what you're getting. I actually thing the safest thing here, in addition to the other very good things you are doing, is to take tylenol. If it doesn't work, you can do one more trick- a small amount of caffiene. While the word on the street is to not go over 1-2 cups of coffee a day, I know a lot of us avoid it alltogether. However, having it once or twice during the whole pregnancy is really different than having it every day- one strong cup of coffee or a few cups of tea might really help. I had coffee once during my pregnancy so far when my asthma got out of control and I was away from home.. and I hadn't had it for so long, I *really* felt the effects (beneficial for me at the time.) I know for some people caffiene makes headaches worse, but for others, it can clear them right up.

While I"ve never tried this, I know a lot of people who have had luck with acupuncture/acupressure.. that might be worth looking into if you are looking for more relatively noninvasive ways to help this.. along with massage. Good luck, headaches suck!!

p.s. pseudoepinepherine (sudafed and the like) are actually specifically suggested NOT to take by my hospital (both midwives and ob's), so I'm surprised to hear so many people on here having it suggested to them by their midwives..? Maybe it's okay in moderation?


----------

